# Watch a Nissan Leaf Glow-in-the-Dark



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan has created an innovative new paint to draw attention to its Leaf electric car.*
> 
> While glow-in-the-dark cars is nothing new, with paints jobs and wraps available featuring the technology, the Japanese automaker is the first to create a paint formula made up of entirely organic materials. One of those materials is a very rare natural earth product called Strontium Aluminate, which is solid, odorless and chemically and biologically inert.


Read more about the Watch a Nissan Leaf Glow-in-the-Dark at AutoGuide.com.


----------

